# new surprising symptoms



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

hi, it's been some time since I posted here. I need some advice and help here, things are heading for a different direction.I've been having very painful episodes. The situation is this: I would have a lower back ache right in the early morning, and as time passes, the pain builds up the backbone, and it just feels like a great pressure which will erupt very soon. Eventually, I cannot walk, because any movement threatens the rupture. The pain does blow up eventually, and when it does, the whole body is in pain--like the pain is amplified. I have no idea what this is all about. This had been around for around 2 weeks. Any idea guys?


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am very surprised that you have not seeked medical attention up to now....any particular reason why? It could be a number of things taht are happening to you. Your pain needs to be localized.Since you posted this on the Fibro and CFS, have you had bouts like this in the past with these tow conditions?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree with Simon. You really should make a doctor's appointment. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I echo what Simon and MrsMason have said. Any symptoms of new and sudden onset really need to be evaluated by a doctor, even if you think they're down to CFS of Fibromyalgia.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey thanks all for the replies..I decided to the doctor today after the advice u all gave, and the doc decided to put me on hold until my symptoms become consistent. Just decided to give me more painkillers. Says it could be due to more severe muscle spasms...not sure though.. I'll drop another mssg should I go back to my doc again. THanks lots for the support!


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

oh yes, simon, to answer your qn, hmm...haven't had such acute symptoms before in the past, though my range of symptoms when I got diagnosed with Fibromyalgia were a bit different from the diagnostic criteria...sometimes makes me wonder if my doctor was just trying to give me a temporary name for my condition, but I'll just take things as they go.


----------

